# How hot are waxy Hungarian peppers



## legend_018 (Oct 7, 2010)

I found this list online where Habanero is the hottest and  Bell Pepper is the most mild. The grocery store has these waxy hungarian peppers. Where do they fall into this list? thanks. I peeked online, but I'm not having any luck so far.


•	Habanero
•	Thai
•	Chiltecpin
•	Santaka
•	Tabasco
•	Chilipiquin
•	Cayenne
•	Serrano
•	Chile de Arbol
•	Jalapeno
•	Ancho Poblano
•	Anaheim
•	Bell Pepper


----------



## Chef Dave (Oct 7, 2010)

Waxy Hungarian peppers fall in the middle of the list. As with any pepper, some people remove the seeds to reduce the heat while others leave them in. 

Hungarian peppers are sometimes mistaken for banana peppers which are much more mild.


----------



## legend_018 (Oct 7, 2010)

Chef Dave said:


> Waxy Hungarian peppers fall in the middle of the list. As with any pepper, some people remove the seeds to reduce the heat while others leave them in.
> 
> Hungarian peppers are sometimes mistaken for banana peppers which are much more mild.



Do you think they are hotter than Serrano's?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 7, 2010)

Healthnotes | Hungarian Wax Pepper


----------



## forty_caliber (Oct 7, 2010)

According to the scoville scale on WikiPedia , the Hungarian Wax is about the same as a jalapeno. 

2500-8000 scoville units.

.40


----------



## legend_018 (Oct 7, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Healthnotes | Hungarian Wax Pepper



I was trying to compare it to the Serrano, which I'm guessing by reading this that the Serrano is hotter than the hungarian wax pepper. Funny though the list I put in the first post makes the Serrano look like it's in the middle, but the paragraph I read from here makes it sound like it's a super hot pepper: Healthnotes | Serrano Pepper


----------



## Selkie (Oct 7, 2010)

They're too hot for me!!!


----------



## legend_018 (Oct 7, 2010)

forty_caliber said:


> According to the scoville scale on WikiPedia , the Hungarian Wax is about the same as a jalapeno.
> 
> 2500-8000 scoville units.
> 
> .40



Ya I was getting the impression that it wasn't as hot as the Serrano.


----------



## legend_018 (Oct 7, 2010)

Selkie said:


> They're too hot for me!!!



Which one - the Serrano or the Hungarian or both. LOL


----------



## Selkie (Oct 7, 2010)

legend_018 said:


> Which one - the Serrano or the Hungarian or both. LOL



Anything with a seed or rib in it.

I will eat the milder stuffed and baked, grilled or fried peppers as long as they've been seeded and ribbed.

I'm no  

Many years ago I was tricked into eating a handful of pickled bar peppers! That was when I learned the virtues of witch hazel in Alvera gel


----------



## Chef Dave (Oct 7, 2010)

legend_018 said:


> Do you think they are hotter than Serrano's?



According to the Scoville  		Organoleptic Test, Serranos test out with a heat range of 8,000 ~ 22,000 while the waxy pepper tests at 5,000 ~ 9,000.

What does this mean?

Pungency is measured in units of 100 with the sweet bell and banana having a heat factor of zero while pure Capsaicin "weighs in" at a mouth searing 15-16,000,000.

So to scientifically answer your question, Serranos test hotter than the Hungarian Waxed.


----------



## kleenex (Oct 8, 2010)

legend_018 said:


> I found this list online where Habanero is the hottest and  Bell Pepper is the most mild. The grocery store has these waxy hungarian peppers. Where do they fall into this list? thanks. I peeked online, but I'm not having any luck so far.
> 
> 
> •	Habanero
> ...




Do not forget to put Ghost or Bhut Jolokia at the very very top of the list.  A Habanero is second best to that pepper.

An Italian Roaster pepper can go just above the Bell Pepper on the heat score.


----------



## Claire (Oct 9, 2010)

One thing to remember about all peppers is that they are very inconsistent.  I've bought Hungarians that were so mild they disappointed me, and I've bought them so hot my friends couldn't eat them.  Even when growing peppers of various kinds (and yes, the Hungarian ones), I've eaten them off the plant with extreme variations of heat.  To me, you really have to remember to taste as you cook, especially if your friends and family have heat issues.


----------



## kleenex (Oct 10, 2010)

Claire said:


> One thing to remember about all peppers is that they are very inconsistent.  I've bought Hungarians that were so mild they disappointed me, and I've bought them so hot my friends couldn't eat them.  Even when growing peppers of various kinds (and yes, the Hungarian ones), I've eaten them off the plant with extreme variations of heat.  To me, you really have to remember to taste as you cook, especially if your friends and family have heat issues.



Growing conditions will determine how hot a pepper gets, how much sunlight the pepper gets, etc...


----------



## buckytom (Oct 11, 2010)

i would agree that hungarian hot wax peppers are generally somewhere between jalapeno and cayenne.

the ones i grew this summer, a very hot and dry summer, were on the hotter end of their range.

my son thought they were the same as the sweet bananas peppers that i grew last year. he ran screaming from the garden, rinsing his mouth with the hose until i brought him buttered bread.  he's learned to ask before he eats things he picks, lol.


----------

